# A few pictures from yesterday



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

Day 1 for Darron's 750 on the trails.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks like a great place to ride!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

nice shots man looks like the creeks up there are quite bit more rocky bottom compared to our quick sand lol well atleast feels like it here


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

It's pretty sandy in spots(most of it)but we found this rocky spot for a few pics. Love to ride there. Gonna try to get some good action shots next time but it's so hard to stop to take pics when your havin so much fun.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> looks like a great place to ride!


that's just what i was thinkin. it's always good if your ridin' spot has some water flowin too!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

looks like some of mulberry. jon u gonna love that place if we ever go. 30 miles of riding 1 way.


----------

